# Audio cuts in and out choppily



## RocketGal (Mar 29, 2012)

I have a home theatre Danon unit with TV, DVD/VCR combo, cable box and CD player hooked up. With the TV on the sound cuts in and out for one and two seconds at a time, very choppily. It doesn't happen when watching/listening to a DVD or anything else just the TV. What can be done?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Confused on what is the problem. Lets rule out the TV at this point. When you play a CD on your AV receiver, does the sound cut out with any CD's you try? Does it do it when you tune in an AM or FM Radio Station?


----------



## RocketGal (Mar 29, 2012)

Sound does not cut out using the DVD, CD, or VCR (no FM or AM radio feature on this setup). Just while watching/listening to the cable TV does the audio cut in and out.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

How do you have sound going to the Denon? Is it going out of the tv or cable box? If it is cutting out on the cable box and you have it set for surround. Set it for Stereo. If out of the tv, you are only going to get stereo sound. Regardless what setting the cable box is on.

Everything really should go through the Denon, then to a real tv. Not an all-one tv. Blu-Ray players are under $60 these days.

BTW, which Denon HTIB (Home Theater In Box) do you have? What is the model of the cable box (label on the bottom)? What is the make & model of the tv?


----------



## RocketGal (Mar 29, 2012)

There is such a mess of wires and cables of every type I can't tell.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

RocketGal said:


> There is such a mess of wires and cables of every type I can't tell.


The first step to troubleshooting would be to get the mess of wires cleaned up so you can understand who is connected to what.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Not sure if this works for you and your setup......

But do you have another TV you can plug into your cable box (circumventing all the fancy surround equipment) to test whether it is a cable feed problem.

We did not have the exact same problem... our issue was sometimes we had a delayed audio feed... the voices did not match the lip sink.

It was the cable feed... don't technically know exactly what it was.... comcast dug up the street and fixed it.

Might be the easiest way to check this cable feed first?

Best


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

RocketGal said:


> There is such a mess of wires and cables of every type I can't tell.


Well get back there and start straightening that rats nest out. That is probably why you are having problems.


----------

